# IELTS and subclass 189 Visa



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello Friends,

Today i have received my ielts result with an overall score of 7.5.
Listening - 8.5
Reading - 7.5
Writing - 6.5
Speaking - 7.5

For subclass 189 i should be scoring a minimum of 7 in each section but couldn't clear writing. Is there anything that can be done at this stage or do i have to write ielts again.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Manjyot said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today i have received my ielts result with an overall score of 7.5.
> Listening - 8.5
> ...


If you cannot claim 60 points without getting 7 in each section,then I am afraid there is nothing you can do other than siting for exam again or apply for remark


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

kmann said:


> If you cannot claim 60 points without getting 7 in each section,then I am afraid there is nothing you can do other than siting for exam again or apply for remark


But I believe for overall band of 7 you will get 10 points.. I have 7.5 band and my total points comes to 65..


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

you have to get 6 points in each to qualify, 7 in each to claim 10 points and 8 in each to claim 20. so, if your total is 55, you can apply for state sponsorship which gets you additional 5 points to reach 60. else you have to rewrite ielts and get 7 in all the sections.

one more thing is to claim partner qualifications. i.e., ACS for partner will give you additional 5 points.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Manjyot said:


> I have 7.5 band and my total points comes to 65..


I assume you meant to say with 7 in each you will get 65 points, without 7 in each 55......You can try for state nomination to get 5 points and then you can submit your EOI even with 6 in each module


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

There has been some miscalculation.. actually currently my points are as follows:

1. Age 28 (30 points)
2. Education MBA (15 Points)
3. Work experience 8 years 1 month ( 15 points) 

So currently my points are 60.

Please let me know if still there's any hope??


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

May be you can try for a review but will take about 2 months I guess.. it's better to learn the writing techniques (Might take a month at best) and sit for it again, u can get 7.0 without much hassle.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

Manjyot said:


> There has been some miscalculation.. actually currently my points are as follows:
> 
> 1. Age 28 (30 points)
> 2. Education MBA (15 Points)
> ...


yes, you have the pass mark. now all you need to do is submit EOI and get a 189 invitation.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Manjyot said:


> There has been some miscalculation.. actually currently my points are as follows:
> 
> 1. Age 28 (30 points)
> 2. Education MBA (15 Points)
> ...


You got the 60 points you require dude...Why are you concerned about getting 7 in each section of IELTS. you just need 6 in each module to qualify for any VISA category.Since you already have 60 points,you dnt have to worry at all.Just go and submit your EOI. IF you want additional points such as 5 for SS so that your EOI gets picked up earlier then others,apply for SS.


Still you are fine with 60 points,If I were you, I would have submitted my EOI.I guess you know EOI's are picked on first come first serve basis


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Manjyot said:


> There has been some miscalculation.. actually currently my points are as follows:
> 
> 1. Age 28 (30 points)
> 2. Education MBA (15 Points)
> ...


Sorry forgot to mention,submit EOI after +ve assessment from ACS. All the best
Cheers


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes I am awaiting skills assessment result by this month end..have submitted it on 4th of april.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

madrag said:


> yes, you have the pass mark. now all you need to do is submit EOI and get a 189 invitation.


Are you sure?? I read somewhere that for business analyst minimum requirement is 7 in each to qualify.. not sure how far this is correct..


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

7 is required for Victoria SS. not for 189.
to be clear, with SS you will lodge a 190 visa not 189.


----------

